# Neothauma shells



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone know where to find neothauma shells?


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

looks like tanganyika's 
http://www.conchology.be/?t=27&family=V ... mweruensis
http://www.femorale.com/shells/thumbpag ... e&cod=6508


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

I got some on littleafrica.com. they are a lot smaller than I thought.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah i was afraid of actual sizes.. i kinda figured all the big ones ppl can get to will get cherry picked and sold off. gonna take a look at littleafrica.com and see what they got, doing a new shellie setup and itd be nice to get some real shells


----------

